# What type doctor do you dislike most?



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

l.  Ob-Gyn
2.  Dentist
3.  Gastro-enterologist

(whichever of the three I have to go to)


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm not a fan of my ophthalmologist right now... he keeps sticking needles in my eye.  Which would be fine, except it's not doing any good... can still only see out of one eye.  Makes it really hard to juggle, let me tell you!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Neurosurgeon...never want to see one again...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

whichever one is habitually late.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

the ones i work with....


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Ob-gyn  Yuck


----------



## VKScott (Apr 14, 2011)

What about the type of doctor you like the _most_?

My vote goes for: DR. TRAN (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkRE5OTZI)

Warning: NSFW language.


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Seeing as how we just fired our OBGYN and opted for a Midwife, I have to go with OBGYN. For a practice that is supposed to be all about women's care, they certainly don't care about their women! Ugh.


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

I would say dentist.


----------



## Val2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Absolutely the dentist! Not so much a hatred but he puts the fear of God into me! I have white knuckles after hanging onto the sides of the chair.


----------



## lazyjayn (May 18, 2011)

See, I actually like my dentist. Of course, he has me pre-med with Valium before coming anywhere near him, but still.

I think the "type" of Doctor I dislike most is the one that talks down to me like I'm an idiot, then pretends I'm some kind of hysterical hypochondriac... This is bad enough for normal stuff, but when you've got blue lips and crackly sounding lungs it's really no good.

Oh, and the ones who don't listen. "I can't take XYZ, it makes me puke blood" "I'm giving you an rx for XYZ, it works great with this". I sometimes wonder if doctors are that dismissive of everyone, or if it's just because I'm a chick....


----------



## JaymeMorse (Jun 7, 2011)

None of them are on my "favorite" list, but I have to say dentist! I had a really bad experience when I was a kid and it still makes me panic every time I have to get my teeth cleaned.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just had some major ( and expensive ) dental work a few weeks ago. Even though the Dentist was a really nice guy and did a great job, they are generally the type of doctor I dislike the most.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Few years ago I needed a bunch of dental work done.  Pain?  What pain?  I got shot up with novocaine.  What pain?  Dentist kept saying to me I have a high pain threshold.  But I did not feel any pain.   

Dentist had prescribed two valium to take prior.  I'm not into drugs.  Do I really need them?  Take one.  I did.  I'm sure I would have been fine without.  I wasn't anxious or worried about the dental work.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I have to say dentist also. I grew up in the days when they used those drills that made you white-knuckled and stiff with fear. And the feeling never went away even though their drills are much more modernized now.

As for the ob-gyn, well, that's just unpleasant.

Joyce


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

The kind that blows off the stabbing pain in your uterus and tells you to just deal. Thanks you sexist pig! 

Honestly I've had very good luck with doctors. My primary first spotted problems that lead me to my nephrologist who lead me to my endocrinologist who was able to diagnose some rare tumors. Then there was the optometrist that found spots who sent me to the ophthalmologist who diagnosed my ocular histoplasmosis. Not to mention all the stuff with my kids. There are some real clunkers out there but I feel really lucky to have had some of the better ones.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Ones that won't let you have your opionion( because they think the are "God" ) about what is wrong. Ones that don't listen or don't care... or make you wait in the waiting area for 3 hrs before being seen because they are overbooked. 
I thankfully have found a wonderful PCP who listens and cares is a great at diagnosing and he speaks English. I worked many years in hospitals as an RN and ran into many Dr's who I wondered  how they managed to get their degrees. Some didn't know what the proper dose of an antibiotic was for a child and would ask us nurses. Others would not listen to RN's with many years of experience... I can remember one jerk who would not order pain med for a dying patient of mine. I was so so mad at him,we took care of these patients, and they come in for a quick minute and assume they know what is going on. Sorry...... I have met too many lousy Dr's at our local small hospital. Thankfully there are better hospitals and Dr's elsewhere we can go to.
Brenda B.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

The dentist, hands down.  I've had horrific things done to my teeth.  (They're very soft for some reason, and prone to cavities even though I brush after drinking a glass of water, as my husband says.  I don't think we had flouride in the water growing up in the country.)  I have nightmares about my teeth.  And my first dentist?  His name was Dr. Payne.  I'm not kidding.  He lived up to it, too.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I find it hard to think of a doctor I actually LIKE.  They all like to use needles and all of them can lead to pain.  I guess my eye doctor is the least painful.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

kdawna said:


> *Ones that won't let you have your opionion( because they think the are "God" ) about what is wrong*.


condinsending drs are the worst. I've taken DD to the dr (not her reg, but a fill in) b/c she had a bad cough and wanted to do SOMETHING for her. The dr finds she has a cold and a sinus infection. Writes a script for the infection and tells me, "This is for the infection, b/c we don't perscribe anything for colds". The way he said it made sure I knew that he thought I was stupid.

I have a cousin who will actually fire a dr if he feels the dr is not listening to him. It's usually when the dr isn't willing to listen to my cousin about the care of his kids (he has 2 that have health issues) and what kind of care he needs. The last time he did this, the dr sputtered something about how Cousin couldn't fire him, he was a dr. Cousin looked him in the eye and said, "I do not want you treating my child. I want the head of the department here NOW!". When the head dr came in, listened to the case and turned to the fired dr and told him that he had to listen to the parents of the kids he was treating b/c they know a lot more about how their kids have been treated medically than he did.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

VKScott said:


> What about the type of doctor you like the _most_?


Doctor Who. I like Doctor Who...


----------



## lazyjayn (May 18, 2011)

Thumper said:


> Doctor Who. I like Doctor Who...


10th Dr. FTW


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Doctor Who. I like Doctor Who...


So then. . .logically. . .the doctor you like the least is an optometrist. . . .because they always make you blink. And, of course, Dr. Who says, "Don't blink. Blink and you're dead. Don't turn your back. Don't look away. And don't blink."


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Fortunately, I've had only one unpleasant doctor, whom I fired. Yes, you can fire your doctor. I dislike arrogant doctors; actually, I dislike arrogant people regardless of their profession. Self-conceit is ugly.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Whichever makes me more sick and runs unnecessary tests.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Whichever one has a needle in his/her hand... excepting accupuncturist.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

To be honest with you, I don't like any kind of doctor. Who will like it! Going to doctor means some kind of sickness in most of the cases. The only way you can avoid this necessary evil is to keep yourself healthy by taking the responsibility of your own health...


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm against doctors that you go to see, because of a complication from when they treated you for something else, that ask you: "Well what do you want me to do about it?".  Then you end up passed out on the bathroom floor (still in their office), and have to be taken to the hospital by ambulance where OTHER doctors actually take care of the problem.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Right now- Doctors who take their sweet time filling meds. And who's receptionist have the nerve to say that I should call sooner when they were the ones who dropped the ball DAYS ago. Ugh! Just so irritated right now. My daughter can't be off her meds and yet here we are. I'd just love to smack someone over this. I should just drop my daughter off with a "you don't fill it then you deal with the aftermath". I think what ticks me off most is that my endo., who I have to get an appointment months out for, still manages to get right back with prescriptions.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I would gladly go to any of them if we never had to step in the office of the oncologist again.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Right now I love my doctors. They are hopefully saving my life.  

It's their office staffs I have issues with.  Most are great but one dr has a horrible, mean receptionist.  I've been tempted to mention him to her because I think if he knew what she was really like, he would not want her to represent him.


----------



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

I despise smartypants anesthesiologists who slip the gas mask on me and say, "Now count back from 101 using only prime numbers."


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

My worst experience was with a podiatrist, of all things. I had a cluster of plantar warts that were big and deep, and he put me through hell with treatements so painful, that I could barely walk. After awhile he seemed not to know what to do with me. This was about 30 years ago, so I hope treatements have improved.


----------



## JRainey (Feb 1, 2011)

Gynecologist. Terror. *hides*

My main doctor's office, however, had two doctors. One is the one my family has gone to since before I was born. The other... gah. He might actually be my least favorite doctor. I was diagnosed with moderate asthma in Spring of 2009. In Winter of that year, I went in complaining of breathing issues, and had to have this other doctor rather than my usual doctor. I told him I thought I had asthma as it runs in my family.

He would have none of it. "No, you don't have asthma!" he cried. "That's ridiculous. That's not your problem at all." So, he gives me this bogus allergy med, of all things. Three months later, I go in again because it's gotten worse and it takes my usual doc three minutes to determine I have asthma. I think the other guy just couldn't take me being right or something.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Dentist for sure, I'm deathly afraid to go to them. I also had a run in with kidney stones a while back and had to go to a urologist. I didn't mind the doctor, it's just I never want to go to the doctors because of kidney stones ever again. haha!


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

MEDICAL EXAMINER


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

I always say I hate all doctors, but the truth is that I have been extremely lucky and had exceptional doctors. I can honestly say that I am alive today because there were at least two of them that fixed me. In general I'd say surgeons are worse than general practitioners. They are arrogant and have virtually no social skills. Of course, that is not true of all of them either. I'm about to meet a new GYN tomorrow (well, in hours) and I am cringing. Probably not the right way to go into it, if you know what I mean...


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

KindleMom said:


> It's their office staffs I have issues with. Most are great but one dr has a horrible, mean receptionist. I've been tempted to mention him to her because I think if he knew what she was really like, he would not want her to represent him.


I'm having a similar problem w/ my OB/GYN's nurses. There is one nurse who seems to think I'm making up problems or they aren't as severe as I'm telling them. Even though the office voice mail message says they will call you back in 2-4 hrs, I've found that if I call @ 8:30am (the earliest they start taking calls), I won't get a call back until 2:30pm or later (once, they didn't even bother to call back). Whenever I mention a need for a med, she tries to convince me it's not that bad and I should do something else and that will make it better. I'm 5 mths preggers, not a lot I can take. The worst is when I mention my (hormonally based) migraines. She looks @ me and smilingly, tells me I should drink more water. A pregnant woman is supposed to drink 1 gallon of water a day, plus milk. Does she want me to create my own river?


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Brem said:


> Dentist for sure, I'm deathly afraid to go to them. I also had a run in with kidney stones a while back and had to go to a urologist. I didn't mind the doctor, it's just I never want to go to the doctors because of kidney stones ever again. haha!


I'm with you there. I have kidney stones all the time. It's a pain that is just unreal for anyone to understand that's never had them. I don't wish them on anyone.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

tsilver said:


> l. Ob-Gyn
> 2. Dentist
> 3. Gastro-enterologist
> 
> (whichever of the three I have to go to)


I've only been to 1. and 2. Much as I hate going to the dentist, I've gotta go with Ob-Gyn as the worst.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

All doctors, but mostly the dentist. I HATE it. At the minute i'm having to go every two weeks for cleanings because i panick so much she can only do 2 teeth at a time before i'm hysterical. It might sound funny to some people, but it's not fun at all. Luckily she understands and is patient with me.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a very good dentist. But I am sorry, friend, visits to you still freak me out.

However, I like my ob-gyn. Every time I go to her I get a baby.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

cc84,

I totally empathize with your dental anguish.

Have you tried asking for nitrous oxide (laughing gas)? No pain and your anxiety level will drop to nil. Plus, it has pleasant side effects. Not that I'm promoting getting high, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do. lol

Meb


----------

